# Can I change my username?



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

I realize the old thread was hidden a long time ago. I pm'd Costello a couple times a few months ago and didn't get a reply so just a heads up because I'm not sure what happened (maybe you're too busy). I kinda forgot about it. So to anyone who knows, is it actually possible to change my username? If it's difficult, no biggy. If anyone is willing to help, that is greatly appreciated.

"nutella5600" => "nutella"

Thanks.

EDIT: Oh, sorry. I just saw there was another thread about this. It said to contact an admin, which I did so, I don't know.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Supervisor* level and above can, although in recent times some have been hesitant. Depends who you ask.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 18, 2010)

Ask Dice.


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2010)

Please don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I've already changed it.)


----------



## nutella (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dice.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Please don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Issue resolved?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No name change.


----------



## dice (Oct 19, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> "nutella5600" => "nutella"


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > "nutella5600" => "nutella"



Oh crap. read wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fail now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 19, 2010)

Schlupi, your sig makes my eyes bleed.


----------

